# My goals for June



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

Dude, those are very good goals! I hope you can achieve them but even if you falter...never give up!


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks. I think they are small since I'm not sure if they will improve my life, but I've got to start somewhere.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

Hey there! Great going! :clapI KNOW you can continue doing this. Btw, have you yet decided how many minutes are you going to walk everyday? Or you'll walk as much as you can.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

I usually walk for about 30 minutes. Unless I walk down to the shop to buy something which is usually 10 minutes>.>


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

ahaha 1 failure exercise 
good luck


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

.


----------

